# Damp spot and possible mold?



## nova (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm wondering what to do (and how concerned I should be) about a damp spot and possible mold in an interior basement wall. The spot showed up about a week or two ago -- about a week after I had an overflowing toilet in the bathroom above it. Not a lot of water; perhaps 1-2 gallons, which was cleaned up right away. 

I've attached a couple of photos and have put a 67mm (2.5) lenscap in the photo for size. 

Thanks -- I really appreciate it.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2011)

I would cut out a 10" x 10" peice and inspect the other side of the drywall.


----------



## nova (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank, I appreciate it.

I admit, I'm not looking forward to cutting any drywall. however, as we have an infant in the house,  I suppose I better be safe than sorry.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 27, 2011)

Take a sample and get it tested, should only be around $50.00 to get it analyzed and it will give you peace of mind. I took a piece of roof tile in last week for asbestos and that was the cost, they had the results back in 2 hours.


----------



## isola96 (Oct 27, 2011)

nova said:
			
		

> Thank, I appreciate it.
> 
> I admit, I'm not looking forward to cutting any drywall. however, as we have an infant in the house,  I suppose I better be safe than sorry.



This is on a ceiling or wall? Strange spot to be on wall side?

Sent from my iPhone iOS5


----------



## joecaption (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd never send a sample out for testing when all you had was one small leak.
Open up the wall between the wall studs at least 16 X16"and reach in and see if it's wet, spray in some bleach and water 50/50 let it dry a few days then patch the hole.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 27, 2011)

If he wasn't concerned I wouldn't have reccomended testing. His posting indicates he needs piece of mind.

Heres an interesting read about bleach and mold.

Chlorine Bleach Effects


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2011)

Great write up about bleach. Let's not scare people half to death over this, it was a limited amount of water for a 2 week period. It shouldn't be a big deal and will most likely just be drywall to be replaced.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 30, 2011)

Wipe the spot with bleach, if it disappers, it's mold, $50.00 saved that can go toward the drywall, tape and compound that's really needed.
The sooner it's fixed the less mold spors are spread.


----------



## nova (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. All very, very helpful. I've cut out the drywall and think I'm not at the stage where I'm in need of your advice and, perhaps, professional help. 

I realized that the water is coming from a shower on the other side of this wall. It seems to be intermittent, as there had been no new water damage for three weeks. 

After pulling out the drywall, I found a pipe immediately to the right of the spot, a bit of mold underneath the spot, and a rusted screw immediately below the spot. I believe the pipe supplies water to a shower head and that it is leaking elsewhere and that water is dripping down into the screw and then to the wall. 

Also, while I didn't see any more mold, and there are no other bubble spots on the wall, I did smell it some mold. I don't know if there's more or I  the spot I saw was all there was.  

For now I've sealed the hole with plastic (see pic) as well as that portion of the basement with a plastic sheet/tape. 

Pics of the hole, screw (closeup -- it's at the top part of the first pic, too) and pipe are included. Any/all thoughts as to how to proceed would be fantastic. 

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 13, 2011)

If it was mine I would remove the shower spout and insert a nipple with a cap on it with teflon tape on the threads, open up the valve so the shower would be activated and wait 24 hours, then look for a leak.  I use a piece of toilet paper and wipe the pipes. If there is none then  it can be as simple as the shower spout (the curved chrome piece) was leaking. If it is leaking then you have a bad soldering job on the drop elbow ( what the spout screws into and will need to fix that.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well that answers why the spot was on the wall good thing you opened it up.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2011)

There is a corner bead in the picture, to me that says, this was an archway or closet door at one time. If the water came from the toilet upstairs the water could have travelled some distince behind the cornerbead. You may want to cut another hole above that framing and let it dryout. It won't dry out if it is covered with plastic.


----------

